# 2013 Muzzy Buck



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

He'll do! Second year dedicated and second tag filled. Get to skip next year and focus on big bulls! This was a great hunt!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice one, congratulations!


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks good enough to me, congrats!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice lookin deer. Good job.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done Shawn! Not bad for a 'Fat man in the Woods'! Save me some jerky for my next trip down south ;-)


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on an awesome buck!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks like you will be sitting the next year out... Time to set some money aside for non resident tags... 8)


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Yep. Year three will be a no go for me. Funny thing is, I'm considering booking a muley hunt with Table Mountain Outfitters or maybe saving and doing a DIY bear or wolf hunt in Idaho or Montana. There are always options, just not always $$$$. Thanks for the compliments! Wished I could post a good picture of the absolute monster hog of a buck that stood in the same clearing as I finished field dressing my buck. All I could do is say, "figures" out loud and now his image will haunt me until 2015! Here's the blurry photos I got of him on my phone. They are blurry and don't do him justice but he is big, old, and beautiful. He stood less than 80 yards for a good five minutes before walking back into the trees.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow the first picture with him feeding away makes him look like a monster. His outside spread increases as you go higher. That thing does look like a pig.


----------

